# Favourite Instrumental Bands?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

What are your favourite instrumental bands/artists?

Rodrigo Y Gabriela
Joe Satriani
Yngwie Malmsteen
Andy McKee
Liquid Tension Experiment
Marty Friedman
Ratatat
Warmen


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tony McManus
Simon Mayor
Django Reinhardt
The Creaking Tree String Quartet
Bela Fleck
Peter Finger
Don Ross
Leo Kottke

...among many many others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Mogwai
Explosions In The Sky
Red Sparowes
Boards Of Canada
Pelican
Kazumi Watanabe
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Do Make Say Think


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

medeski martin and wood
herbie hancock
new jersey kings


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hellecasters.... :bow:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

UZEB
The Ventures - in small doses


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Yngwie Malmsteen
Joe Stump
Paul Gilbert
MAB
Steve Vai
Thorbjorn Englund


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Danny Gatton
Jeff Beck
Eric Johnson

etc

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love Dead Can Dance! I'm not into shredder's things!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Hellecasters.... :bow:



...amen to that!!!

and, of course, gatton, beck, vince gill, satch, vai, albert lee...the usual suspects!

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Jean-Luc Ponty
Rick Wakeman
Ken Hensley


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and, _still_ one of the greatest instrumental bands - the shadows!

-dh


----------

